# GOW: Kentucky vs. UConn



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*







(8-0)

vs 








(6-1)










Wednesday December 9th, 9:30pm

Madison Square Garden*​


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

should be a good game and I think UConn takes it at home but I still bet on Kentucky because I like their team more


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Not a lot to bet, but I like UConn in this one.

Either way, it should help Kentucky in the computer rankings. Help they desperately need.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think UK should win this game. It's going to be a good old fashioned footrace with John Wall and Kemba Walker though.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

UConn is basically at home. I expect Uconn to win but then again they aren't deep this year. There is no Kemba Walker coming off the bench this year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha. woops. idk why i bet on UK


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

If I were Calhoun, I would send 3 guys back on shot attempts to keep Kentucky from leaking out and getting in transition.

Wall has been amazing in transition and not too hot in the half court.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just foul him once he is on the break. He's just as persistent as Lawson was last year going to the hoop, except more athletic.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i have never seen two teams more athletic on the court at the same time. wow


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ballhog... ballhog... ballhog. bledsoe has to give it up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh we definitely could have beaten this UK team


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Jerome Dyson playing as well as Ive ever seen from him
Eric Bledsoe has been their most featured player in the first half, He is a good player but thats not gonna beat UConn


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

great time to experience technical difficulties :| how did people live with just radios??


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Has there ever been a streaker team than Kentucky. I'm wondering if they didn't get hot too early again here in the second half.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Bledsoe and Orton have fouled out for the Wildcats.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

john walllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Must every Wildcat game go down to the wire? With all the talent they have, they should be blowing out teams.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

inexperience negates any of that dominance


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It doesn't matter who they play, they (John Wall) just manages to get the plays at the end of the game to nail it.

Finally, I am ready to acclaim that as legit top 10 status.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

If I make a prediction, you should pretty much put money on the other side right now. I am not doing so hot.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Willo you get my PM?

As for Wall, talk about a hot streak the end the game. Wish I would have done a defensive analysis on him as well. Wall going to his left is nearly unstoppable.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Does Coach Calipari EVER have anything good to say about this team?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Does Coach Calipari EVER have anything good to say about this team?


What you say and you how act in the public is different from behind the scenes.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Cal tells it like it is. I had to get up at 2:30 this morning so I missed the entire second half and forgot to set my DVR.


----------

